# My personal blog



## szebah (Jan 27, 2010)

www.sebastiantiba.ro/blog

It's only a few days since my personal blog is online. I am at the beggining of my photography carrer, mainly focused on weddings and other events. I will try some different types of photography in the future and see what goes best for me.

I am open to critics and advices on how to improve mai skills.

Thanks for visiting.


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 27, 2010)

post some pics on the forum you


----------



## szebah (Jan 27, 2010)

I tried, but somehow I cannot find the upload pictures button. I saw that I have the Insert Image option but when I link an image from flickr it doesnt work. Any advices?


----------



## szebah (Jan 28, 2010)

Yay, after google-ing a lot I managed to find out how to link images here 

Here they are:


----------



## coreduo (Jan 28, 2010)

Where can I get a blog like that? Was it free?


----------



## szebah (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, it is free, but a friend of mine took care of everything and I dont know where he got it. I'll ask and give you an answer as soon as possible.

Any comments on the pictures?


----------



## Nyberg (Jan 28, 2010)

I've got the same theme on my blog. It's a wordpress blog that is redirected to your domain. Took me 2 hours to get it installed and working properly, but it was all worth it


----------



## coreduo (Jan 29, 2010)

szebah said:


> Yes, it is free, but a friend of mine took care of everything and I dont know where he got it. I'll ask and give you an answer as soon as possible.
> 
> Any comments on the pictures?


 

They're 'spotlessly clear'. Can't say anything especially the monochrome. They're even worth displaying in a gallery show which has been my enduring dream.


----------



## szebah (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah, the first thing I'm looking when I process a photo is to make it very clear, I like them to show all the details in focus. Of course, there are some that don't need to be so sharp as they're only sending an idea, an emotion without needing clear details. I still have a lot to work on my artistic vision and hope that my eye will see things in a different way .

Thanks for the comment, I will add soon on the blog the first paid event as the main photographer, you'll probably have more things to critique.

All the best!


----------



## erzyhazel (Jan 30, 2010)

I tend to prefer a photography blog than a photo blog...because it is interesting to know what the photographer can tell about his/her photos or if he/she give some tips to newbie reader like me. unfortunately i can not understand your because it is not in english


----------



## szebah (Jan 30, 2010)

Well I thought on implementing an english version too, I just have to see how 

About the pictures you didnt miss much as I am at the beggining and didnt wrote to many about the pictures.


----------



## szebah (Feb 17, 2010)

Blog update and more to come, I just hope I have enough time to work on some other pictures


----------

